# my new 5 mnth old female, is she bully??? ABKC?



## Bullymike70

hello! new to the forums... I wanted to get peoples feedback on my new pup. she is supposed to be a bully, with monsters in her Ped. right now she is 5 mnths, 35 lbs and 13-14 inches tall. I think her head is small, and her chest isnt that wide. So she might be in a lanky stage. I am wondering how she will turn out. so please take a look and i will take any comments, good or bad. how would she fit into the ABKC standards... horrible pics i know... I will add more as she grows...


----------



## BastienBully

I dont know much about the standards but she really beautiful, welcome to the forum


----------



## Bullymike70

Thank you Bastien!


----------



## angelbaby

what do her papers say , what are the names of her parents? she looks bully but for what you will end up with looking at the parents will give you the best guesstimate. If you post her ped we can maybe help you .


----------



## Bullymike70

*pedigree*

top side BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

bottom side
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Thank you!!!!! Need as much feedback aas possible....


----------



## angelbaby

lol when you said monsters I was expecting monster G line or something... Yes your dog is a bully. The dad falls in the pocket class, the info for the mom is missing so not sure what class she is maybe classic would be my guess. I wouldn't expect anything HUGE out of that but for the most part the parents look fairly clean. If head size matters to you I don't see it being some monster sized head on your pup , but to me that is not even important. I would rather see a dog in proportion then a huge bobble head on a smaller frame. 


The mom is also missing a big part of her ped, Have you been making this and just haven't finished or is there actually an unknown part ?
The dad is pretty much razors edge , grey line (there is a bit of certified in there , but not enough I would really count . comes from cements dad). The mom is grey line, I would consider alot of it up front to be gotti, there is a small amount of edge blood in her but not enough to really matter. Your pup I would consider grey line, edge , gotti mix. 


Going on to your pup she is cute, her pasturns look to be a bit weak though so I would watch her weight closely as she matures . I realize she is a pup still so working her out is a bit limited right now, but after a year in age I would get into a good routine and keep her in shape. Alot of people feel fat = bully but then you see alot more structure issues and minor flaws can look alot worse with the added strain especially pasturns.


----------



## Bullymike70

*Thank u*

Angel baby! You know your stuff! On her Ped., I am waiting on her papers from ukc, the links are what I got from her breeder. And yes her paws scare me a bit, the east west thing and being splayed. I heard if you raise food and water bowls it helps out... I don't want her to have a massive head, I just think its small compared to some of the dogs out there, it should hopefully fill in well.

Do you think She is in a lanky stage at the moment? Kinda longed legged and narrow chest? Do you know from her bloodline when they tend to pop? I think she will stay in the pocket range... Thanks for your help!


----------



## angelbaby

Ya 5 months is usually a pretty lanky stage for most. I wouldn't worry about her size too much. The general rule is they grow upward for the 1st 10 -11 months or so then the next 1-2 years filling out. I have a grey line / edge bitch who didn't really start to pop until closer to 2 years so give her some time. 

Raising the dish may help, we had a dog who used to hold his feet together up front he was very top heavy and it helped fix that issue a bit. If she is going to be toed out she is going to be toed out not much to fix that. The dad I think was hard to see his feet in that picture did you get to see him in person when you picked her up? Did you notice the parents structure at all ? where they toed out much? Pictures can be hard to judge. 

Like I said the pasturns in the 1st pic it almost looks like she is walking so far back on her feet added weight will make that worse along with the splayed feet. So if that is a flaw she has just keep her in good shape and the extra pounds off, the more weight the flatter the feet will look . 

She has a very cute face, hope you post more up as she matures


----------



## Bullymike70

Parents feet were fine, yea I made it a point to check out the guys kennel. Nice and clean, he let all his dogs out to play... And they weren't trying to eat each other... He just came back from a show that day and had 3 first place ribbons... Grow taller till 11 months? Uhhh oh. I hope she doesn't get that tall


----------



## angelbaby

How tall is she right now , have you measured her? And when you saw the parents do you remember how tall the mom was? was she taller then the dad? Just doesn't say on her stats .


----------



## Bullymike70

Mom was shorter than the dad she was actually a pocket-size, right now at 5 mnths she is under a true14 inches... Some would say she is at 12... I'm not going to pretend


----------



## angelbaby

to be pocket for female she will stay under 16", are you measuring to the withers? At 5 months she does have some growing to do still so will have a better accuracy closer to a year in age.


----------



## Bullymike70

Yes at the withers


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

You can't tell much about her by that picture. Stack her properly and take a picture. She looks cow hocked, in my opinion, but again that picture isn't very good.


----------



## madmaxmick

nice looking pup


----------



## Bullymike70

Thanks for the feedback, I will try ang get some new pics posted


----------



## Bullymike70

Pitbullmama, you're right! Hindquarters turn in... Fronts turn out... Major faults huh?


----------



## pitbullove

shes beautiful


----------



## Bullymike70

thank ya pitbull love!


----------



## PRSweetKandi

She's beautiful. love her build and she is definitely a bully lol


----------



## ames

Very cute pup!


----------



## Bullymike70

Thank you PRS and Ames... She getting thicker... Not taller... Can't wait to see her in a few months


----------



## Ashee

That dog sure Look like an American Bully. She will be one thick Bully when she grows up. cant say much about the head size though.

Nice lookin dog. Good luck


----------



## NitasGiftFromGod

She has really flat feet.


----------



## PilgrimJourneyman

Any new pictures? Did you fix the east west thing? Was she high rear too? How told did she get?


----------



## EckoMac

PilgrimJourneyman said:


> Any new pictures? Did you fix the east west thing? Was she high rear too? How told did she get?


This thread is a decade old. These members are no longer active on here.


----------

